# Tricycles, tricycle tires, pedal car tires some of this weeks finds



## rideahiggins (Mar 25, 2011)

Just some of this weeks finds. Tricycle tires, pedal car tires, wagon tires, wooden spoke tires. I haven't had the time to sort thru them and make sets yet. Velo King, Pal, Cyclone trikes. All are for sale. Email me at jlschrock@embarqmail.com with resonable offers. Or let me know what your looking for and I'll seed if it's in there. I know it would be better to sort them out so you can see them better, I will work on that as I have more time.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 25, 2011)

In photo number 3 on the left, and chain drive trike in photo 4, those are both Taylor trikes just in case you weren't sure of the mfr.

OMG!!!....on all those wheels!

Dave


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks those two trikes didn't have the head badges on them.


----------



## spook1s (Mar 26, 2011)

talewinds is looking for some wheels for a project.

8"-8 1/8" "traditionally spoked" w/ spoke nipples...

I have a pair he could use but they are on a fairly complete tricycle that I do not want to part out any farther.  Hopefully you guys can work something out if you have some he can use!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 16, 2011)

Sent you an email re: Trike wheels...


----------

